# 17 mitzi one of a kind



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Front view


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice looking skiff. I really like the looks of that cushion. Where did you have it made? Does it drop down in front of the bulkhead while you fish?


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yea I had it made it flips up so I u can stand on the back deck and open the hatches


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

nice clean looking boat. how does it handle the chop?


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Handles nice has trim tabs and a big prop helps


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice boat! Whats the power on it? There is one here in Panama City that looks just like yours.


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Probably is mine I live in panama city


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought I recognized the boat and waters in the pictures.


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cockpit


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Back view


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you have the seat cushion made here in town? I need to have one made for my beavertail.


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

what happened to ur ipb why did u sell it im the guy you took for a ride while my was getting built the yellow hull i sold mine and bought the mitzi way better boat. the seat was on the boat when i bought it there is a place on thomas drive that can do it u can check mine out if u need to. what kind of beavertail did u get


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

The ipb is for sale. The reason is that it was too wet in a chop for my girlfriend. It fished great though. I ended up getting a beavertail el diablo. What place on thomas drive does cushions? Your mitzi looks good.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

What makes this boat one of a kind? The 17ft?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ x2 . Was wondering the same thing myself. Nice rig though..


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

It will run fifty u ever seen one That would Nates only did 44


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wesley I would like to see ur boat I was Waiting to c one two of my friends have the vengeance what kinda of power do uhave


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a 90 etec. Give me a call some time if you want to check it out. 850 8327390


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok.. So is that because you have a 60 on it or something else?


----------



## jlong (Feb 28, 2007)

jr check pm


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> It will run fifty .


i doubt it.


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Keep doubting It


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

so you say your mitzi 17 with a 60 carb merc does 50? actually i more than doubt it.  i call BS unless the motor has been modded or mods have been done to the hull. 



prove me wrong with a video.  tom even only clamed 45...

http://www.mitziskiffs.com/products/mitzi_17.php
_"Looking for an easy to pole boat, that will do 45mph with a 60 Hp engine? "_


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Call what u want yea I know what the web site says there is no mods Wesley I with the beavertail lives in panama city I will have get with him we will race then he can ride with me and hold the gps


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Call what u want yea I know what the web site says there is no mods


i also know what tom says. your boat isnt goin 50 without a hot motor.


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am not really the racing type but I will verify the speed for you. I do want to check out that seat cushion. You been out recently? The redfish are on fire in West bay.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

jrl, what prop are you runnin? 

how bout a pic of the tach and gps at the same time while the boat is "doin 50"?


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Boat has no tach but he can hold the gps im not trying to have a pissing match I just saying here is some pics of my boat and what it will do


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

nice skiff and it wont do 50. im gonna have another beer now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

> nice skiff and it wont do 50.  im gonna have another beer now.



Egret Killer!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

lmfao! 

if he can verify (not a still shot of a gps with a max speed) id fall out of my chair.


----------

